# UN Hazmat ID Placard Numbers



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I was watching a train pass by today and I was thinking counter-terrorist. Everyone should have a hazmat ID number book to ID the contents of vehicles hauling hazmat in your area. Here is a link for a web based option.

The attachment is a PDF of a spreadsheet equivalent of the list - I will do a bit more research on the effects of each substance and how to contain and clean it up or neutralize it if possible.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

We use the books quite a bit in the fire service. All trucks carry at least one. Many firefighters keep one in their personal vehicle too. You never know. 1017 (Chlorine) is a common one, at least around here in Michigan. 

I have used my book several times to provide advanced information to incoming emergency units. If you really want to have some fun, look up the numbers on tankers that have the square tubular frames around the entire tank like the photo below. Usually pretty nasty stuff.


----------

